# Your Favourite Brixton Pubs, In Order.



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

In order, at present:


Hoot
Horse
Mango
Trinity
Windmill
Albert
Crown & Sceptre (bit stretchy, I think it's zone *three*. OMFG)


Some of this is biased based on distance. JAMM is a bus ride. 

What say you?


----------



## co-op (Mar 16, 2012)

The Warrior.
The Railway


*weeps into beer*


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

Hand.

It's like an extension of my house


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Elm Park
Trinity
Mango
Duke
There aren't many decent pubs in Brixton really but then again I don't really like pubs


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Forgot the Effra - that's alright


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2012)

Albert
Grosvenor
Queen's Head
ETA - The Windmill 
Effra
Trinity


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hand.
> 
> It's like an extension of my house



I like to think of The Albert as the garden I don't have


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I like to think of The Albert as the garden I don't have


 
If someone wants to talk to me, they go to the Hand before they decide to go to my flat...! Not sure that's a good thing though!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I like to think of The Albert as the garden I don't have


 
I like to think of the Albert as the place I can find you in, rather than the flat without the garden.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I like to think of the Albert as the place I can find you in rather than the flat without the garden.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I like to think of the Albert as the place I can find you in, rather than the flat without the garden.


 
This is true  looking for nipsla or memespring - try the albert....


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuck sake   Can't a person get any privacy in the pub


----------



## boohoo (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Fuck sake  Can't a person get any privacy in the pub


 
It's not a case of we know where you live but we know where you drink!!!


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hand.
> 
> It's like an extension of my house


 
Listing an only pub is against the rules.

You are required to list all pubs. To a maximum of ten.

(I'd be much more effective in this officious stance if I was teuchter. For the sake of the thread, pretend I'm him.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hand.
> 
> It's like an extension of my house


 
They need to improve their cheese rolls though.  I had one the other day.  Pathetic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't even go looking for nipsla and barely know her, yet I still find her in The Albert


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm surprised that people *claiming* they know Brixton's best pubs have somehow failed to list them. Pedantically, and repositioning my notebook and reading glasses, I await their proclamations.

Second best, I'll take the revelation of Raverdew's Beehive bannings.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They need to improve their cheese rolls though. I had one the other day. Pathetic


 
Jerk chicken place will be opening up in what was the Pool table room soon... they'll also start doing Sunday Roasts


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Albert
> Grosvenor
> Queen's Head
> ETA - The Windmill
> ...


 
A list I won't argue with. Although it's wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

I will never understand the appeal of the horridious Albert.
The only good thing about it is that Ed does the Offline parties there


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I will never understand the appeal of the horridious Albert.
> The only good thing about it is that Ed does the Offline parties there


 
I agree.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Jerk chicken place will be opening up in what was the Pool table room soon... they'll also start doing Sunday Roasts


 
WTF? Jerk in the Hand? Sordid puns aside, I can't see that working. But if it does I'm getting the bus up the hill. I bloody love jerk chicken.


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

Trinity
White Horse
Canterbury
Beehive
Effra (it'd rise up the list if they got a decent single malt and a decent cider in)

er - that's it really at the mo.. those 4 all serve me well tho depending on what im up to/what state im in


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> WTF? Jerk in the Hand? Sordid puns aside, I can't see that working. But if it does I'm getting the bus up the hill. I bloody love jerk chicken.


 
It'll effectively be next door, there will be an entrance off the street. I think they're blocking the internal entrance to that room off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

I've changed my mind. All pubs are shit. Too dear, too loud and full of wankers.  <goes off to start new thread>


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I will never understand the appeal of the horridious Albert.
> The only good thing about it is that Ed does the Offline parties there


 
Plus points: The bogs aren't as shit they used to be.
Neg points: 'The boardroom of the weird' hasn't, yet, been restored.


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeh. The albert sucks since they got rid of the table. that was its USP.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Jerk chicken place will be opening up in what was the Pool table room soon... they'll also start doing Sunday Roasts


 
Wondered what was going to be happening to the pool room.

I hope their Sunday dinners are better than their rolls


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It'll effectively be next door, there will be an entrance off the street. I think they're blocking the internal entrance to that room off.


 
In my book, they'd block off all the other entrances aswell.

NPR = Most shittest place for pubs. 

It's otherwise a curiously charming road. A forgotten little road of shops that's almost villagey.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

How long has the new florist been open there?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wondered what was going to be happening to the pool room.
> 
> I hope their Sunday dinners are better than their rolls


 
What do you expect for a quid??


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I will never understand the appeal of the horridious Albert.


Friendliest pub I've ever been in. Really mixed crowd. Cheap. No bouncers. Interesting regulars. Good music. Not trendy. Interesting new faces. Not poncey. Tolerant. Open late. Great staff.

Oh,and the bit table at the back should be coming back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> What do you expect for a quid??


 
I've no idea what they cost but I'm sure they may have cost more judging by the amount of change I got out of a tenner.

A bit more than a teaspoon of cheese would be nice 

Otherwise, I have no complaints about the pub at all.  Still has the nicest, cleanest, best tiled loos in Brixton and they were tiled years and years ago


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Elm Park
> Trinity
> Mango
> Duke
> There aren't many decent pubs in Brixton really but then again I don't really like pubs


 
That last sentance really ought to disqualify you from voting, but I'll certainly grant you a nod towards Mango. Midweek, as a backstreet local, it's got loveliness, especially in the summer. Elm Park fans note.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've no idea what they cost but I'm sure they may have cost more judging by the amount of change I got out of a tenner.
> 
> A bit more than a teaspoon of cheese would be nice
> 
> Otherwise, I have no complaints about the pub at all. Still has the nicest, cleanest, best tiled loos in Brixton and they were tiled years and years ago


 
They're definitely a quid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> They're definitely a quid.


 
Think someone must have overcharged me then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Mango Landin' is an exception to the rule about never venturing into a pub with a flat roof


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Friendliest pub I've ever been in. Really mixed crowd. Cheap. No bouncers. Interesting regulars. Good music. Not trendy. Interesting new faces. Not poncey. Tolerant. Open late. Great staff.
> 
> Oh,and the bit table at the back should be coming back.


 
It's either great (if pissed) or a horror (not pissed).

My visits there, which I enjoy immensely, worry me.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Off the top of my head:

Albert
Bradys
Grosvenor
Warrior
Dogstar (late, and in the week *only* - and only because I know so many people there)
Windmill
Effra
Brixton Bar and Grill
Beehive
Queens Head
Hootananny
Elm Park Tavern
Canterbury
Mango Landin'
Trinity
White Horse

*actually, I could spend ages rearranging the second half of that list


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Mango Landin' is an exception to the rule about never venturing into a pub with a flat roof


 
That's *my quote*, and it equally applies to the Windmill.

Brixton hillbillies know how to subvert the norm. We are cool. (Well, they are, I'm not).


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

Mango landin' proudly proclaims itself as 'breastfeeding bar of the year' which is more than enough reason not to venture in there


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Albert
> Bradys
> ...


 
Beehive *above* the hoot


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

My list would have looked quite different a few years ago too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Mango Landin' is an exception to the rule about never venturing into a pub with a flat roof


 
Strange pub really.  Lovely sun-loungers outside, but closed during the day which makes the sun-loungers a bit pointless


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Mango landin' proudly proclaims itself as 'breastfeeding bar of the year' which is more than enough reason not to venture in there


 
tbf you're the bloke that talks about "honkies" in Brixton. Back to that Starsky and Hutch box set for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Nothing beats drinking at home, or someone else's home, with mates. So the best pubs in Brixton and the surrounding area is my house and my friends' houses


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Beehive *above* the hoot


Yep. I don't like being made to queue outside like a chump when all I want is a fucking beer. I particularly hate having to be patted down by security before I can even get in the bar to buy an over priced drink.

It's a lot better in the week though, but at weekends? No thanks.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Nothing beats drinking at home, or someone else's home, with mates. So the best pubs in Brixton and the surrounding area is my house and my friends' houses


Nah. I love meeting random new faces at  the Albert.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Strange pub really.  Lovely sun-loungers outside, but closed during the day which makes the sun-loungers a bit pointless


It's not closed in daytime!


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Strange pub really. Lovely sun-loungers outside, but closed during the day which makes the sun-loungers a bit pointless


 
Summer's what Mango is about. S'lovely. Slightly crap garden furniture, but it's still looooovely as a local.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Nah. I love meeting random new faces at  the Albert.


See, IMO, that's what's shit about pubs. Random strangers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not closed in daytime!


 
Well it was one day in the summer last year when I went past.  Had been to the park and needed a rest and the sun was blazing and we thought Mango Landin' being quite open would still have sun in the garden, but it was shut, as was the White Horse (must have been before 4.00pm), as was George IV


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> See, IMO, that's what's shit about pubs. Random strangers


 
The albert can be exhausting in that sense. It's both its strength and its weakness. Defo not a place to go to if you want a quiet solitary drink.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not closed in daytime!


 
tbf, it is, mostly.

Outside of weekend nights, it's bloody fab though. Just a bit shit on Fridays and Saturdays. IMHO.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> See, IMO, that's what's shit about pubs. Random strangers


 
If you're in the mood for it, it works. The hoot is waaay best for that.

Once, in the Albert, I joined a table which included some urbans. One urban, not knowing me, shood me away, thought I was one of the Albert weirdos.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not closed in daytime!


 
Closed Monday, and only open from 5pm Tues-Thurs.  And tbf it's supposed to be open from 1pm at weekends and I've toddled up there a couple of times to find it closed when it should be open.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Closed Monday, and only open from 5pm Tues-Thurs. And tbf it's supposed to be open from 1pm at weekends and I've toddled up there a couple of times to find it closed when it should be open.


 
Thank you nips


----------



## colacubes (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Thank you nips


 
Can you tell I've not got enough work to do today


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Closed Monday, and only open from 5pm Tues-Thurs. And tbf it's supposed to be open from 1pm at weekends and I've toddled up there a couple of times to find it closed when it should be open.


 
Aye. S'not a daytime place. And neither is the hoot or the horse. As an unemployed, I'd have to go to spoons up the hill (tolerable), or spoons down the hill (dreadful).

Talking of which, where are we ranking the beehive right now? Ed's rating it, how say youse??


----------



## co-op (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Friendliest pub I've ever been in. Really mixed crowd. Cheap. No bouncers. Interesting regulars. Good music. Not trendy. Interesting new faces. Not poncey. Tolerant. Open late. Great staff.
> 
> .


 
I have a proper soft spot for the garden too. It's generally like being in an old skool Brixton lock in back in the day except at more convenient times of day/night for the middle-aged and parental such as myself.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep. I don't like being made to queue outside like a chump when all I want is a fucking beer. I particularly hate having to be patted down by security before I can even get in the bar to buy an over priced drink.
> 
> It's a lot better in the week though, but at weekends? No thanks.


 
I turn away when it's a pay night. Most night's it not though. Almost never on weekdays, and not that often on weekends. I wouldn't see the queue and think "I'm going to be Beehive" though. Being local helps.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Can you tell I've not got enough work to do today


 
I was beginning to think OU didn't believe me, but it was last September, the weather was still in the mid-20s and roasting. In fact, I'm absolutely positive the GeorgeHobHootCanning was also shut which is why we had to go to Mango Landin'

I might be wrong about that, but I'm thinking if friend was knackered and needed a sit-down, then George Canning would have been the first pub we hit on exiting the pub 

eta:  Just seen paulo say George Canning isn't a daytime pub.  Wonder when they stopped serving in the daytime?

That's fucking ridiculous.  So the whole of Brixton Hill, you have to go to Crown to get a drink in the daytime 

Elm Park doesn't open 'til 4.00pm either


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

co-op said:


> I have a proper soft spot for the garden too. It's generally like being in an old skool Brixton lock in back in the day except at more convenient times of day/night for the middle-aged and parental such as myself.


 
We *need* the boardroom table back. That was/will be the defining feature.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Can you tell I've not got enough work to do today


 
Obviously

I think you need to compile a list of pubs that are open during the day in Brixton


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Obviously
> 
> I think you need to compile a list of pubs that are open during the day in Brixton


 
I might be able to help with this. #wagonstumble


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's fucking ridiculous. So the whole of Brixton Hill, you have to go to Crown to get a drink in the daytime
> 
> Elm Park doesn't open 'til 4.00pm either


 
Hand opens at 11:30am.. or, if you're a regular, when you bang on the door at 9am


----------



## co-op (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> We *need* the boardroom table back. That was/will be the defining feature.


 
Yep. Editor sounds like he's on it.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hand opens at 11:30am.. or, if you're a regular, when you bang on the door at 9am


What's the new owners like? I liked the place but it's too much of a schlep for me to go to unless there's friends there.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

co-op said:


> Yep. Editor sounds like he's on it.


I've even eaten a couple of times at the Albert recently. For pub grub, it's not bad at all.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> What's the new owners like? I liked the place but it's too much of a schlep for me to go to unless there's friends there.


 
Nice guys. It's a bit dangerous now as they never kick you out... numerous times on a schoolnight I've looked up at the clock and gone: 'oh fuuuuck! it's 3am!'


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Closed Monday, and only open from 5pm Tues-Thurs. And tbf it's supposed to be open from 1pm at weekends and I've toddled up there a couple of times to find it closed when it should be open.


ah, well i've only ever been at the weekend. spent plenty of time in the garden there. the only shit thing about that place is the queues for the bar


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hand opens at 11:30am.. or, if you're a regular, when you bang on the door at 9am


 
Sounds like a pub I used to drink in 

I think at that stage last year, I assumed it was still shut, and wasn't able to walk that far anyway. Got the bus up from BWL to the Crown and Sceptre instead


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was beginning to think OU didn't believe me, but it was last September, the weather was still in the mid-20s and roasting. In fact, I'm absolutely positive the GeorgeHobHootCanning was also shut which is why we had to go to Mango Landin'
> 
> I might be wrong about that, but I'm thinking if friend was knackered and needed a sit-down, then George Canning would have been the first pub we hit on exiting the pub
> 
> ...


it's not called the George Canning! stop calling pubs by their old names!


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I've even eaten a couple of times at the Albert recently. For pub grub, it's not bad at all.


 
Ermm, that wasn't what I meant by 'Boardroom'. Quite the opposite really. If/when the table is reinstaed, I saw meals being eated, I'd do a massive flounce. Maybe even postal, in the Beehive, just to get the vibe.

(Weirdly, the hoot has fucking amazing food, if you like Mexican. Very odd. One of the dirtiest pubs I know, and nom-tastic).


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Aye. S'not a daytime place.


it's totally a daytime place. at the weekends. evenings are unbearable really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not called the George Canning! stop calling pubs by their old names!


 
Well if changes its name so often, I'm never sure what it's called nowadays 

Another pub where you can't figure out the opening times as well.

Also charges way above what any other pub charges in Brixton.

The black mould/condensation in the loos isn't too pleasant either


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

nah, the trinity's the most expensive (young's)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> One of the dirtiest pubs I know, and nom-tastic).


 
No change there then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> nah, the trinity's the most expensive (young's)


 
Yeah, but I don't go there so wouldn't know 

How much is half a pint then?


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well if changes its name so often, I'm never sure what it's called nowadays
> 
> Another pub where you can't figure out the opening times as well.
> 
> ...


 
Aesthetically, the hoot is rank.

I think they took a look at the Albert, and thought "we'll have some of that". Sacked all the cleaners, but they couldn't get the piss into the bogs authentically*

*Albert bogs now waaaaaay better. Still a bit pissy, but not massively rank. Yay!


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I don't go there so wouldn't know
> 
> How much is half a pint then?


 
£4+


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Aesthetically, the hoot is rank.
> 
> I think they took a look at the Albert, and thought "we'll have some of that". Sacked all the cleaners, but they couldn't get the piss into the bogs authentically*
> 
> *Albert bogs now waaaaaay better. Still a bit pissy, but not massively rank. Yay!


 
I remember decades ago, never wearing sandals in the George Canning due to the state of the loos


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> £4+


 
for a half?


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

oh sorry, nah, for a full


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> oh sorry, nah, for a full


 
Is a half pint half the cost of a pint?


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

i guess so. ive never ordered a half pint and never will


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> i guess so. ive never ordered a half pint and never will


 
I drink too fast and too much if I use pint glasses 

Stop using them years ago.  I'm sensible now


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but I don't go there so wouldn't know
> 
> How much is half a pint then?


 
Gabi's probably talking shit.

He says it was a surprising £4 a pint at the Rest is Noise, and yet - surprisingly - it wasn't.

Most people who say "I went in this Brixton pub and it was #ripoff" are bit, erm, fanciful. With the exception of the "Music Pub" or whatever it's called. But none of us go there, so all good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Gabi's probably talking shit.
> 
> He says it was a surprising £4 a pint at the Rest is Noise, and yet - surprisingly - it wasn't.
> 
> Most people who say "I went in this Brixton pub and it was #ripoff" are bit, erm, fanciful. With the exception of the "Music Pub" or whatever it's called. But none of us go there, so all good.


 
Not really anywhere light enough to read a newspaper in the George IV anyway


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

Er, you've got a better memory of my posts than I do paolo... 

I dont remember sayin that about the RiN but if you say so.

edit: the trinity's my local so i do know what im talking about there. its cheaper if you drink their own brews but im not a fan.

now calm down dear.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

even in my totally brassic state, i can't say i ever notice much difference in prices in pubs in Brixton. they're all too expensive!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not really anywhere light enough to read a newspaper in the George IV anyway


the Music Bar! 
White Horse is too dark too.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not really anywhere light enough to read a newspaper in the George IV anyway


 


(I love reading the paper in the pub. I'll do it over coffee or a coke.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> (I love reading the paper in the pub. I'll do it over coffee or a coke.)


 
it's a struggle in the George IV

Their pool table's lopsided as well and their pool cues are shit


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Er, you've got a better memory of my posts than I do paolo...
> 
> I dont remember sayin that about the RiN but if you say so.
> 
> ...


 
The Trinity is sound. Big fan for lazy quiet drinks.

For me, the rest was never four quid for a can. When did that happen to you?


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> it's a struggle in the George IV
> 
> Their pool table's lopsided as well and their pool cues are shit


 
I hope you're taking the piss. Horse is only 200m further and half decent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> the George IV!
> White Horse is too dark too.


 
George IV.  That's what I said!

White Horse isn't too dark if you managed to nab a table by the window, or the sofas by the windows at the front, but I tend to steer clear of the sofas by the windows as there's often loved-up couples sitting in them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> I hope you're taking the piss. Horse is only 200m further and half decent.


 
Too far too walk sometimes

Wouldn't set foot in it late at night or weekends though.  It's ok early in the evening


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> even in my totally brassic state, i can't say i ever notice much difference in prices in pubs in Brixton. they're all too expensive!


You can get a £1.99 pint in the Albert. Not sure what it is, mind, but that's well cheap for a boozer. Some of their bottles of wine are super cheap too.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> George IV. That's what I said!
> 
> White Horse isn't too dark if you managed to nab a table by the window, or the sofas by the windows at the front, but I tend to steer clear of the sofas by the windows as there's often loved-up couples sitting in them


 
Aararreererghhghghhghg!!

Why on *earth* would you go in George IV?

I'm actually genuinely frustated now. It's like someone saying "Every time I hit my head with a hammer, it hurts. What can I take for the pain?"

The Horse can get a bit busy sometimes, but most weekdays I can find a place to read, enough light.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> You can get a £1.99 pint in the Albert. Not sure what it is, mind, but that's well cheap for a boozer. Some of their bottles of wine are super cheap too.


not as cheap as £4 from Tesco.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> George IV. That's what I said!
> 
> White Horse isn't too dark if you managed to nab a table by the window, or the sofas by the windows at the front, but I tend to steer clear of the sofas by the windows as there's often loved-up couples sitting in them


 
oh yeah... the massive sofa love-in on the left is a bit off-putting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> oh yeah... the massive sofa love-in on the left is a bit off-putting.


 
Glad it's not just me that's noticed it then.  Bastards often get a whole corner to themselves because others are too embarrassed to go and sit there


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> not as cheap as £4 from Tesco.


 
Non-existent "cheap supermarket booze". I went there after you said it was cheaper than my corner shop. It wasn't. Biggest Tesco in the Southeast, I think. Gallions Reach. Epic.

My corner shop, no petrol, cheaper.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> not as cheap as £4 from Tesco.


That's like comparing a bag of groceries to a meal in a restaurant.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> You can get a £1.99 pint in the Albert. Not sure what it is, mind, but that's well cheap for a boozer. Some of their bottles of wine are super cheap too.


 
They never seem to have that pint on when I'm in there, I bet it tastes like old dish water anyway if it's some sort of real/pale ale. The Carlsberg is great value at £2.65 though.

If you exclude the places I'm currently barred from, then I'm not sure if I could compile a top ten.  Or even a top five for that matter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> That's like comparing a bag of groceries to a meal in a restaurant.


not really. it's more like comparing a home cooked meal to a meal in a restaurant. and i prefer home cooked.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Non-existent "cheap supermarket booze". I went there after you said it was cheaper than my corner shop. It wasn't. Biggest Tesco in the Southeast, I think. Gallions Reach. Epic.
> 
> My corner shop, no petrol, cheaper.


£4 for a bottle of wine!


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Glad it's not just me that's noticed it then. Bastards often get a whole corner to themselves because others are too embarrassed to go and sit there


 
I love the pub but reallly don't like that bit. On the odd occasion I've sat there I've been "eyes down", really uncomfortable.

That bit works for big groups, hugely, but s'not for my use #sadgit


----------



## Belushi (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> You can get a £1.99 pint in the Albert. Not sure what it is, mind, but that's well cheap for a boozer. Some of their bottles of wine are super cheap too.


 
Yes, its the cheapest place I know for wine.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> £4 for a bottle of wine!


 
vs. The local offy?

Beer is more expensive at Tesco. I went to biggest in the Southeast, and went as far as checking the epic Sainsbury down there too, and that was even more expensive.

Wine, variable. For premium brands, the supermarket ranged from a quid cheaper to a quid more expensive. Withouth the one hour drive... my local supermarket (Sainsbury) is 30% more expensive than the offy opposite, for the same bottle.

As for absolute cheapest wine, the offy has (crap) for £2.50 a pop.

Cheap "supermarket" booze, in London, is a myth. There's cheap booze to be had, just go to the offy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Cheap "supermarket" booze, in London, is a myth.


 
We done this to death on the other thread and proved you totally wrong.

And that £2.50 a bottle stuff has no right to even call itself wine, it's just meths with food colouring.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> We done this to death on the other thread and proved you totally wrong.
> 
> And that £2.50 a bottle stuff has no right to even call itself wine, it's just meths with food colouring.


 
Let's do this again, for clarity: What does, say, Stella, cost at your nearest supermarket?

Mine's Tesco by the way, might pop down later, to check the price. It's sort of near the Beehive.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2012)

I went into the Albert the Saturday around midday. I was feeling quite sad about some shit that's going on for me.. i got a nice welcome. Had a nice pint of Aspells, read my magazine, ordered Gammon and eggs. Ate in peace, enjoyed the food. I felt like I was somewhere else for an hour or so. I enjoyed it in there for the first time in about 15 years.

Then the usual suspects startied to appear and I left 'em to it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

Beer is usually marginally cheaper and more convenient from your local offy, wine usually isn't at all. Most brand name wines are a quid or two more expensive in the local shops. Beer is cheaper in the supermarket too when there is a deal on (and there usually is) or if you drink the own-brand stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> vs. The local offy?
> 
> Beer is more expensive at Tesco. I went to biggest in the Southeast, and went as far as checking the epic Sainsbury down there too, and that was even more expensive.
> 
> ...


I find this post totally baffling. Wine is always on offer in supermarkets and never in local shops


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Beer is usually marginally cheaper and more convenient from your local offy, wine usually isn't at all. Most brand name wines are a quid or two more expensive in the local shops. Beer is cheaper in the supermarket too when there is a deal on (and there usually is) or if you drink the own-brand stuff.


 
Probably not far off, albeit that the "small" supermarkets are massively more expensive.

I price compared my local offy (High Spirits, Brixton Hill) with Sainsbury (Brixton Hill).

Sainsbury were 30% more expensive on wine. Unbelievably (for chain buying power), they were more expensive for fugging Hob Nobs. Other locals say our Sainsbury is more expensive for cleaning products (I've not checked myself).


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I find this post totally baffling. Wine is always on offer in supermarkets and never in local shops


 
The unknown name "offer" wine in my local offy is £2.5
The unknown name "offer" wine in my local Sainsbury is £5

Which one is more shit is subjective.

* This doesn't work "in the country". Small shops outside of London have fugging eye-watering prices.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Probably not far off, albeit that the "small" supermarkets are massively more expensive.
> 
> I price compared my local offy (High Spirits, Brixton Hill) with Sainsbury (Brixton Hill).
> 
> Sainsbury were 30% more expensive on wine. Unbelievably (for chain buying power), they were more expensive for fugging Hob Nobs. Other locals say our Sainsbury is more expensive for cleaning products (I've not checked myself).


 
Yeah those small supermarkets are a complete rip-off for nearly everything tbf.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> The unknown name "offer" wine in my local offy is £2.5
> The unknown name "offer" wine in my local Sainsbury is £5
> 
> Which one is more shit is subjective.


 
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=272143086 £2.99 and a lot lot more drinkable than the £2.50 offy poison.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Yeah those small supermarkets are a complete rip-off for nearly everything tbf.


 
Reassuring name. You (well, not you, *me*) sees the sign and thinks oh, they're (so and so), they can't be a rip off compared with the indy shop next door. I'm glad we've got the chain shop, to buy fresh meat and veg, but most everything else I still buy 'local', just because it's cheaper.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=272143086 £2.99 and a lot lot more drinkable than the £2.50 offy poison.


 
Usual outcome. More expensive.

Fancy a pint?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2012)

It's all poison.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Actually, I must apologise to the thread. This was meant to be about Brixton pubs, and I've gone and got an internet strop on.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> not really. it's more like comparing a home cooked meal to a meal in a restaurant. and i prefer home cooked.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Usual outcome. More expensive.
> 
> Fancy a pint?


 
If we can find anywhere that'll serve me still


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


>


 
They should reintroduce the tablecloths at the Albert. Many a time I sat, just nearby the thermo-nuclear bowl, averting my gaze.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> If we can find anywhere that'll serve me still


 
Half serious.

I can be a "parlayer" on behalf of urban. *the people want to know*


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Actually, I must apologise to the thread. This was meant to be about Brixton pubs, and I've gone and got an internet *strop on*.


 
You know when you've fucked an urban thread, when you set up a wide open feeder line and no one goes for goal.

My name's paolo, I won't be here all week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

wtf you talking about paulo?


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> The Trinity is sound. Big fan for lazy quiet drinks.
> 
> For me, the rest was never four quid for a can. When did that happen to you?


 
actually now that i think about it, having had some food, i think you're getting me confused with kanda - and he was talking about the place above KFC i think


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> wtf you talking about paulo?


 
It'll be even more humiliating if I point the - ooerr missus - gag out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

ok


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> actually now that i think about it, having had some food, i think you're getting me confused with kanda - and he was talking about the place above KFC i think


 
No, not kanda. Someone said that they'd been charged £4 for a can of red stripe at the rest. Apols if not you.


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

nah i remember kinda clearly now.. it was the place above KFC, im sure kanda can confirm 

i think i only went into RiN once or twice and no way would i have ordered a can of red stripe there. they had decent ciders i seem to recall.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> actually now that i think about it, having had some food, i think you're getting me confused with kanda - and he was talking about the place above KFC i think


 
I did mention Dex prices a while back (Easter Bank Holiday last year), never been in RiN.


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

the search engine actually fuckin works..

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-miami-style-apparently.277097/#post-10288196

now... lets get lives people.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Mango landin' proudly proclaims itself as 'breastfeeding bar of the year' which is more than enough reason not to venture in there


 
*makes a note*

(Actually I've not really thought or pubs or bars as places to go breastfeeding...)


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> the search engine actually fuckin works..
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-miami-style-apparently.277097/#post-10288196
> 
> now... lets get lives people.


 
Wasn't that thread, or poster, but hey, you're right.

Pubs of Brixton. This is where we should be at.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> wtf you talking about paulo?


Indeed.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> No, not kanda. Someone said that they'd been charged £4 for a can of red stripe at the rest. Apols if not you.


 
It was me


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Indeed.


 
Sadly, I've even gone as far as private conversation to explain this, just to guarantee comedy failure.

I posted saying "internet *strop on*"... I hadn't *planned* for hilarity to ensue, but... well, it is urban. #notasgoodasitusedtobe


----------



## co-op (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Sadly, I've even gone as far as private conversation to explain this, just to guarantee comedy failure.
> 
> I posted saying "internet *strop on*"... I hadn't *planned* for hilarity to ensue, but... well, it is urban. #notasgoodasitusedtobe


 
Did you know "strap-on" backwards says "no parts"? Well it does.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Actually, I must apologise to the thread. This was meant to be about Brixton pubs, and I've gone and got an internet strap-on.


 
Ah, I get it


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> The unknown name "offer" wine in my local offy is £2.5
> The unknown name "offer" wine in my local Sainsbury is £5


that £2.50 wine is undrinkable though. supermarket plonk is quaffable at least, though mediocre.


----------



## co-op (Mar 16, 2012)

Dildo is odd lid which sounds funnier than it writes.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, I get it


----------



## co-op (Mar 16, 2012)

I learnt all these things in pubs

*sigh*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


>


 
I have crises to solve, so am a bit slow today


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Probably not far off, albeit that the "small" supermarkets are massively more expensive.
> 
> I price compared my local offy (High Spirits, Brixton Hill) with Sainsbury (Brixton Hill).
> 
> Sainsbury were 30% more expensive on wine. Unbelievably (for chain buying power), they were more expensive for fugging Hob Nobs. Other locals say our Sainsbury is more expensive for cleaning products (I've not checked myself).


lies. take jacob's creek. you can usually find a bottle on offer for £5. in local shops, they're rarely less than £8


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> that £2.50 wine is undrinkable though. supermarket plonk is quaffable at least, though mediocre.


 
Subjective argument, not relevant to "cheap supermarket booze" myth. You can, of course, posit "cheap a bit nicer booze in supermarkets if you go to the main outlets and not the local ones, sort of depending". Bit less catchy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Subjective argument, not relevant to "cheap supermarket booze" myth. You can, of course, posit "cheap a bit nicer booze in supermarkets if you go to the main outlets and not the local ones, sort of depending". Bit less catchy.


it's totally relevant. drinkable wine is cheaper in supermarkets. FACT.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> lies. take jacob's creek. you can usually find a bottle on offer for £5. in local shops, they're rarely less than £8


 
"usually find on offer".

If I go to Tesco *now*, will your offer hold?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> "usually find on offer".
> 
> If I go to Tesco *now*, will you offer head?


 
You two really need to get this sorted


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> "usually find on offer".
> 
> If I go to Tesco *now*, will your offer hold?


probably. might not be jacob's creek, but certainly will be the case for one or more of the big new world brands


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> probably. might not be jacob's creek, but certainly will be the case for one or more of the big new world brands


 
Stop fudging. For the *same bottle*, will Tesco be cheaper? Or, for an unspecified bottle, will Tesco be cheaper?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Stop fudging. For the *same bottle*, will Tesco be cheaper? Or, for an unspecified bottle, will Tesco be cheaper?


sorry, i don't follow you. i'm not fudging. every time i buy wine, i look for the £5 or less offer (usually half price), so the brand i buy varies.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> sorry, i don't follow you. i'm not fudging. every time i buy wine, i look for the £5 or less offer (usually half price), so the brand i buy varies.


 

Have you ever bought a 50% discount supermarket wine, that you've seen anywhere else at the full price? Can you name one I can buy today?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Have you ever bought a 50% discount supermarket wine, that you've seen anywhere else at the full price? Can you name one I can buy today?


i'd have to go to the supermarket and look and i can't do that today. i'm not even in london.
eta: yes of course, to the first question


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i'd have to go to the supermarket and look and i can't do that today. i'm not even in london.


 
Outside of London, the small shops are hugely expensive.

London supermarkets is what I'm talking about. Vs. Same product in local shops. Are supermarkets cheaper? For what? Specifically?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

i live in london! i'm just not there today!
look: http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=260629072
i bet you kumala is near to £8 at your local small shop


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i live in london! i'm just not there today!
> look: http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=260629072
> i bet you kumala is near to £8 at your local small shop


 
Tesco RRP £10 , but special to the impulse buyer because it's £5. 

Reckon I can't find a new world wine at my offy for £5? It's fugging full of them!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

chinny reckon


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> chinny reckon


 
Popping down to the offy. Sainsbury's opposite. Camera phone.

Chinny reckon still?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

i've never seen a wine worth drinking in a brixton off licence that costs a fiver. 
as i said, they're always 7 or 8 quid, though I was pleased to find the Londis in Herne Hill sells them for £5.99


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Popping down to the offy. Sainsbury's opposite. Camera phone.
> 
> Chinny reckon still?


which offy? which sainsbury's?


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> which offy? which sainsbury's?


 
Offy: High Spirits
Sainsburys: Opposite.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> Offy: High Spirits
> Sainsburys: Opposite.


 
You'll now tell me that there's some other Sainsburys to go to. *sigh*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

A "Paulo vs OU alcohol buying competition" thread is definitely needed


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A "Paulo vs OU alcohol buying competition" thread is definitely needed


please no. it's tedious enough already.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A "Paulo vs OU alcohol buying competition" thread is definitely needed


 
I have really buggered up this thread haven't I? 

I'll do a new one when I get back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> You'll now tell me that there's some other Sainsburys to go to. *sigh*


nope


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> please no. it's tedious enough already.


 
but the winner may settle the matter once and for all

It's ok though, I'm not going to do one as I'm too busy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> I have really buggered up this thread haven't I?
> 
> I'll do a new one when I get back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

i





paolo said:


> I have really buggered up this thread haven't I?
> 
> I'll do a new one when I get back.


it's ok, i'll do one now in general. is supermarket wine cheaper than wine from local off licences? will that do as a thread title?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i
> it's ok, i'll do one now in general. is supermarket wine cheaper than wine from local off licences? will that do as a thread title?


 
That's no good.  You'll just be having the same argument you've had in the other threads.

You need a competition.  Posters come up with a drink, and you and Paulo have to see who can find it cheapest


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's no good. You'll just be having the same argument you've had in the other threads.
> 
> You need a competition. Posters come up with a drink, and you and Paulo have to see who can find it cheapest


can't be arsed then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

though i thought i'd let other people have the same tedious old argument


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> though i thought i'd let other people have the same tedious old argument


 
Well do a Supermarket vs Locals then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

fuck it, can't be arsed.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well do a Supermarket vs Locals then


 
I'm back! Good results: I think I'm right, and the offy loves me; Bad results: I think I might be temporarily banned from Sainsburys. They weren't happy. Give me an hour or so to upload the pics.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

Loving the banned vibes sir.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

Indeed


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Indeed


 
I got photos though... as for you, we still don't know. And neither do you. Which means you win.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> I got photos though... as for you, we still don't know. And neither do you. Which means you win.


 
Yes, but he doesn't know why the second time, or does he not know why the first time as well?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but he doesn't know why the second time, or does he not know why the first time as well?


there is no why, there is only drew.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> I got photos though... as for you, we still don't know. And neither do you. Which means you win.


 
Where's the photos?  It's 27 minutes since you posted about them


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but he doesn't know why the second time, or does he not know why the first time as well?


 
It's not the 2nd time, it's about the 4th or 5th  now  the reasons why are really not that interesting either


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It's not the 2nd time, it's about the 4th or 5th now  the reasons why are really not that interesting either


 
4th or 5th from The Beehive?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2012)

yep


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> yep


 
You must be a very very very bad person


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Closed Monday, and only open from 5pm Tues-Thurs. And tbf it's supposed to be open from 1pm at weekends and I've toddled up there a couple of times to find it closed when it should be open.


 
Mango at weekends too often over-run by families from a Corpus Christi christening


----------



## peterkro (Mar 16, 2012)

Being middle aged  now most of the pubs I drank away decades in are now gone but in order of years spent:
The New Queens (always struck me as odd it was considerably older than The Old Queens)
Vomitorium
Coach and Horses
Atlantic
The Angel
The Warrior
The pub down at the end of Minit road (forgotten name)
The Albert

If I remember correctly The New Queens Head is the only pub I've snorted lines of coke off the bar and nobody blinked an eyelid.(I forgot a considerable amount of time in the Green Man as well)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

vomitorium?


----------



## peterkro (Mar 16, 2012)

Bradys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

ah!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2012)

When I first got to Brixton Bradys was my favourite place. I really liked the Albert, but I felt consumed by people in there very quickly and decided to get out after about a year.

I loved the Geogre IV in it's old guise, liked the White Horse when it had two pool tables. Liked the Canning when it was the canning.

These days I don't know if I really like any pub in Brixton enough to be a regular.

The Elm Park tavern appeals, but Nanker Jnr's mum drinks in there, so I steer clear.

Otherwise. I just stay home and finger my bumhole.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 17, 2012)

Liked the George IV too, albeit it was't generally a quiet beer that I was after in there.

These days it's still the Hootahob, for being a friendly den of iniquity to me for many years - I'm happiest outside on a sunny day in the beer garden or challenging one armed mumblers at the pool table (sorry K) -  whilst I'm growing increasingly indifferent to the other options. Like the Railway next, but that's stretching the Brixton radius a little too wide for most. Probably the White Horse, Music Bar (now boasting Rodigan nights apparently) and Mango after, plus the D of E and Queens Head if I can take the trek. Herne Hill pubs are simply there for a quick sup of a half decent pint whilst trying to avoid most of the clientele and tricycle riding nippers. Like some of the people in the Albert, but I don't really like the layout or feel of the place when it gets busier. The Trinity has been simply dull ime, somehow managing to retain many of the worst aspects of Youngs identikit pubs and a slightly snotty atmosphere, but I'm judging it on an unremarkable series of visits tbh. And the Effra gets discounted, despite trusty jazz nights and some nice folks, because it's run by a sleazy and unpleasant berk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2012)

Where's the Queen's Head? I thought I'd read on here that it had been knocked down or was that somewhere else?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 17, 2012)

Stockwell Road. It was the Queens down Ferndale that got knocked to the ground to be replaced by new build luxury apartments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2012)

Was it once called The Far Side?


----------



## madolesance (Mar 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Was it once called The Far Side?


 
Yes!


----------



## peterkro (Mar 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Where's the Queen's Head? I thought I'd read on here that it had been knocked down or was that somewhere else?


As said it's on Stockwell road diagonally opposite the Old Queens (now a Portuguese place).The Old Queens is nineteenth century,the New Queens eighteenth.It's gone through various guises since the old publican left (can't remember his name but he used to manage The Angel and left over an incident involving cash in the safe going missing).Last time I saw him he was signing on at the Stockwell office.


----------

